# Volant CAI worth it?



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

Performance Tool PERFORMANCE COOL AIR INTAKE KITS : JC Whitney: Auto Parts & Accessories

at a cool $300+ is this worth it?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's pretty much what you would pay for most big brand CAI's.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Air Intake & Induction : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

Make your own which will be a lot better for around 150-200 bucks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Kurtherogto said:


> Performance Tool PERFORMANCE COOL AIR INTAKE KITS : JC Whitney: Auto Parts & Accessories
> 
> at a cool $300+ is this worth it?


Waste of money imo,basically just for looks because the stock airbox works just fine.I can't see paying that kind of money for something you will see no gains from or VERY little if any.


----------

